# Monosolenium tenerum (aka Pellia, aka Pelia)



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

Here is a photo of the rightmost plant taken tonight (3/29).


----------



## amber2461 (Sep 26, 2004)

They love your tank! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

It's been a couple of months, and the Pellia continues to thrive. I recently moved it from in front of my Anubias nana near the center of the tank to a front corner vacated by some Blyxa japonica. The attachment to the rocks didn't last long. So to move it, I just grabbed the biggest handful I could and moved it. The rocks were then removed from the tank.

To validate a suspicion Buck had from another thread, Pellia is a bit 'invasive'. By this, I mean that chunks break off, get moved around by fish or the current and end up settling whereever. I find chunks of it all over, including merging into my foreground. This leads to a fair amount of occasional tweezer work. I still like the color, shape and slow growth of the plant, so I likely won't be removing it. But, it does have its downsides.


----------



## amber2461 (Sep 26, 2004)

It looks very natural the way it is now. roud:


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Pelia is a neat plant.

I had been growing it for a while, and have since stopped. Every once in a while I spy what appears top be a bit of Bolbitus lying about on the substrate. Upon removal and inspection it is in fact bits of Pelia that had escaped!

Nice plant, but it can become a "Riccia-like" nuisance if left to its own devices! :hihi: 

mike


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

It was recently growing very well in my tank but I went with a different layout and removed it.


----------



## observant_imp (Jun 30, 2004)

Overfloater said:


> It was recently growing very well in my tank but I went with a different layout and removed it.


You just need more tanks. Then you can keep all your plants. roud:


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I could use a few more yes, but space is limited. Someday I will have a "plant room." roud:


----------

